# Carter RX1 Release Aid



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

so after the shot the hook goes back to the ready position?


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

no...just depress the trigger after you release and the hook resets. very slick. much better than the quickie. imo


----------



## midget777 (May 18, 2009)

What is the difference between the quickie? How different is the RX1 and the RX2?


----------



## mt hunter22 (Dec 16, 2007)

the quickie has a elastic cord to replace the release and the rx has a magnet,also the regular quickie does not have replacable springs for different tension but the quickie plus and the rx models do.the difference between the rx1 and the rx2 is on one the release faces your face and on the other it points away. ihave shot them both and own the rx1 it does reset nicely and is super smooth. my one dislike is the leather wrist strap kinda creaks when you draw and the relase hook that attaches to your string doesnt seem to be as deep.or basically hold the string as securely.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

well, the rx1 now has about 200 shots through it...no problems. the hook is not as deep as the quickies but the hook on the rx1 has not slipped off the d loop. i have also taken it to work with me and simulated another 200-300 shots (i've got a boring job and i'm overpaid )...no failures. overall, i really like my rx1.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

still loving it...soooooo smoooottthhhh! a couple more hundred shots. no problems


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I was waiting to here what people said about this release. I cannot afford one now, but down the line it might be something I buy.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I like mine ... It's the 2nd one.. My first stopped working in Redding but Forest Carter himself give me a brand new one there on the spot it's worked flawlessly. I like Carter I'll be buying them from here on out


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

*rx1*

i just got one used and its really nice. smooth and quiet. 
the only thing i dont like is what was said above...the hook is shallow(but that probably helps it be so smooth) and the creaking of the leather.
anyone have an idea how to quiet the creaking?


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*rx1*

the reason for the shorter hook is because the hook on the quicke was to big and some left shots for a rh shooter. i shot one for a while and for me to keep shooting i would have ground the hook to look more like the rx series. as for the rx2 i like more than any other release with the backwasrds hook it helps line everthing up better adn get the string away from your face upon release.For ther customer service there is not a better one in the release market, and for price, do you not use the best trigger you can in your rifle same goes for archery.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

a couple more 100 shots over the week...no problems


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

*rx1*

ive used mine a few days now and its awesome.
smooth as heck and really does help shrink groups!
BUT..it creaks when weighted..any one have an idea how to stop the noise?


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

my leather dosen't creek...i guess for those straps that creek a good breaking in should solve that. another 100 or so shots today...no problems


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

ok...so i was shooting with m rx1 this evening and the magnet came loose and a pin slid out of the head. i have all the pieces, and the release still works. now the hook has some play in it without that pin in place and i have to reset the release with my finger. what sould i do? i would be really unhappy if i have to pay shipping to carter and 10.50 shipping back to me. if thats the case, i would rather return it for a refund.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

bummer to hear about your release.
i would think carter will fix it or replace it at no cost except for getting it there. 
post what happens


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

called carter today...they have had problems with some of the first ones, but they have taken care of the problem...they're sending out a postage paid lable and they said they would replace the release at no cost to me


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

how do you tell which ones were the first ones?


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

i guess the ones that break????


----------



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

Lexol on the leather will stop the creaking.

Slowhandstl


----------



## pdskal (Aug 12, 2009)

dso970 said:


> well, the rx1 now has about 200 shots through it...no problems. the hook is not as deep as the quickies but the hook on the rx1 has not slipped off the d loop. i have also taken it to work with me and simulated another 200-300 shots (i've got a boring job and i'm overpaid )...no failures. overall, i really like my rx1.


:darkbeer:


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

*a1hoyt.ca*

I started shooting one about 2.5 weeks ago and my groups tightened up as well no problems here. No slip offs as of yet so far so good.


----------

